# Toe Bump



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

As I was shaving Millie's feet today, I sort of badly nicked her toe *because* there was a lump in between her toes that I didn't know existed. It was a flesh colored skin bump that bled a little and quickly swelled up to marble size after I hit it. I have a vet about 1/2 mile from my house, so I figured I would swing by. Normally I would have waited it out a few days, but I am so busy during the week.

Terrible decision to go to this vet. I should have waited it out and took her to her regular vet later this week. It was a waste of $50. He said he didn't know what it was and wouldn't be able to know unless he cut it off, which would require putting Millie under.

I really don't believe that this little bump would need to be cut off in order to determine what it is. I think he could look closer at it after the massive swelling goes away.

Anyway, I have attached a photo of the foot - how it looks NOW. Remember, before I hit it with the clippers, it was the size of a grain of rice and was not swollen or red. Just a little ball of skin - almost like a skin tag.

Also, don't judge on the messy shave job of her foot. I wasn't done yet when this happened! I also hadn't ground her nails yet!


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

I have NO advice-just wanted to say that the canines look GREAT! Love the ladies new clips!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

DoglovingSenior said:


> I have NO advice-just wanted to say that the canines look GREAT! Love the ladies new clips!


Thanks!! The black one is a boy, though, btw!   And the white one.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks like a small abscess to me. Or an interdigital cyst. 

Can you try lancing it with a small neelle? It would help to know what comes out....


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

No that would be something I would leave up to a vet. Now, remember, that big lump was inflammation as a result from being nicked. The actual bump itself is about the size of a grain of rice.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

One time our Poodle had a lump like that on her foot between the toes. It turned out it was a bur from plant (like a fox tail) that had somehow gotten stuck up there under the skin. The vet had to use a pair of tweezers to pull it out. 

I wonder if thats what it is?


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Do you have fields around your house or Foxtails? Dogs commonly get these in between toes and they cause a swelling. Try hotpacking the area a few times a day with a warm washcloth, until you can have a (good) vet check it out. These are very common. And not a 'huge' issue, depdning on how she is they may have to sedate her to dig it out.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

BrownieM said:


> No that would be something I would leave up to a vet. Now, remember, that big lump was inflammation as a result from being nicked. The actual bump itself is about the size of a grain of rice.


It's probably just a small cyst then....probably too small to do a needle aspirate of it. My next thought was a foxtail like heather suggested but since you say it's the size of a grain of rice I doubt thats what it is. 

I'd just keep an eye on it as the inflammation goes down. You can try hot packing it to get the inflammation down.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

About 6 weeks ago my pup had a similar abscess between his toes. He had played at a dog park earlier, then later that afternoon I noticed a huge swelling between his back toes- it was seeping clear fluid and a bit of blood. I called the vet (after hours) and was told to just soak it in epsom salts and water and bring him in the next morning. By morning, the cyst or abscess had burst, and was somewhat smaller, but still leaking. He clipped the hair away and used a cleansing solution on him and I believe I walked away with an Elizabethan collar and an Rx for antibiotics. He couldn't find an entry for whatever had pierced or irritated his toe, but, in the end, he was fine.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

If it was super small... could it possibly be the result of an ingrown hair?


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

KittyKat said:


> If it was super small... could it possibly be the result of an ingrown hair?


Possible! I am just going to let it "deflame" and see what it looks like.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## gorge77 (May 13, 2011)

looks like a cyst to me. my girl had that on her lips. i used a needle (sterilised it with hot boiling water first) to puncture it. she didn't look like it hurts as she allowed me to do it. the swell went down in a few days.

another dog owner feed tumeric powder when she found a similar cyst on her dog. the swell went away within a week.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

gorge77 said:


> looks like a cyst to me. my girl had that on her lips. i used a needle (sterilised it with hot boiling water first) to puncture it. she didn't look like it hurts as she allowed me to do it. the swell went down in a few days.
> 
> another dog owner feed tumeric powder when she found a similar cyst on her dog. the swell went away within a week.


i've heard of using turmeric before.....nice to know that it works


----------

